# Basic tune up



## spoker (Dec 8, 2015)

To get the best ride from your bike dont forget the simple basic maintenance stuff,grease or repair ALL bearings,new rim strips,tubes and GOOD tires,hew chain,rust is not the only negative thing that happens to a chain,they streach,and when they do the links start to bind,when this happens a new high quality chain will make a difference,these sound basic and simple but i think are somtimes onverlooked,use top notch parts,cheap partspoor performance,one thing,when redoeing or installing new bearings leave some end play so when they get hot the end play will be in spec!!!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2015)

It's also a good idea to replace the old air in your tires with new air. Your tires will roll better that way.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 9, 2015)

Chain stretch is something that appears online a lot. People talk of "stretch" in the sense they indicate the side plates of the chain are pulled out of shape by stress. This sort of "stretch" is not what loosens the chain. Chain "stretch" is actually the wearing off of metal where the pin rotates inside of the bushing in each link of the chain. It is a gradual, rotation type wear from going onto and off of the cog or chain wheel.

But yes, the point does remain valid that you should check your chain for strength and excessive play. If you're running standard pitch, consider a bushingless chain, like one of the SRAM 1/8th chains. They come in a dark color and look nice. They also run very smoothly. Bushingless chains also tend to resist wear better than bushing/old type chains.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 9, 2015)

Right about chain stretch, but don't forget sprocket wear. 

Teeth on cogs and chainrings wear, sometimes drastically till they look like sawblades, and sometimes a new chain won't mesh with the teeth. 

I've heard a lot of people complain about chain stretch, but overlook the shark tooth sprockets they're running...


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2015)

be wary carful where you get yer tare aur,with sll th eamissions 2day sum huf be hair dont have alot of prsur init so when your dial reads 30psiihi it mey honly b 24 and sum change!!!ifn ya cant figgur it out have the gurl frm ths cash register do it 4 ya


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree. I have heard some mechanics say you must replace both the cog and chainring whenever you go to a new chain, but I think the reality is more case-by-case and based on actual wear observed to the teeth.



bairdco said:


> Right about chain stretch, but don't forget sprocket wear.
> 
> Teeth on cogs and chainrings wear, sometimes drastically till they look like sawblades, and sometimes a new chain won't mesh with the teeth.
> 
> I've heard a lot of people complain about chain stretch, but overlook the shark tooth sprockets they're running...


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

From my experience replacing the chain before it gets too worn extends cog/chain ring life.
Type and method of lubrication also has an effect on drivetrain wear.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chains.html


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2015)

i would bet that unless a chain is broken it hardley ever gets replaced,it can affect sprokets as rustjunkie said but you will notice a smoother performance ass well,good bang for the buck!!


----------

